# [Premiere] Absturz bei Dateiimport



## Tim C. (2. Oktober 2002)

*[premiere] absturz bei datei-import*

Ich hab Adobe Premiere 6.5 und will ein vom DV-Camcorder gecapturetes Video importieren. Dabei schmiert Premiere immer ab "Diese Anwendung wird..." dabei ist es vollkommen egal ob das Video 100MB oder 3,2GB groß ist. Woran kann das liegen.
Habe Windows2000 nen Athlon 1333 und 512 MB DDR-RAM


----------



## BubiBohnensack (2. Oktober 2002)

Stürzt Premiere nur beim Importieren von selbstaufgenommen Filmchen ab oder auch, wenn du z.B. einen DivX-Film reinlädst?


----------



## Kaethe (2. Oktober 2002)

Du hast Premiere 6.5??? Moment mal! Das gibs doch noch gar nicht!
Also wenn Du eine Beta Version aus dem Netz hast dann is das kein Wunder. Und nach meinem Wissenstand her existiert keine Finalversion im Netz.

von adobe.de

 Deutsch  Menge      Preis inkl.MwSt  
 Adobe Premiere 6.5 (Macintosh) 
Nur Vorbestellung            810.84 


 Adobe Premiere 6.5 (Windows) 
Nur Vorbestellung           810.84 


 Adobe Premiere 6.5 Upgrade (Macintosh) * 
Nur Vorbestellung           203.00 


 Adobe Premiere 6.5 Upgrade (Windows) * 
Nur Vorbestellung          203.00


----------



## MoMo (3. Oktober 2002)

Sehr gut, Kaethe . 
Ich bin stolz auf dich .


----------



## Tim C. (3. Oktober 2002)

mmm sagen wir mal so mit 6.0 und 6.1 hatte ich die gleichen probleme.

und das prob tritt nur bei den von mir gecaptureten dv-movies auf. dabei hab ich extra so gecaptured, dass für die weiter bearbeitung in premiere gespeichert wurde *grml*


----------



## goela (3. Oktober 2002)

.... und was ist mit einer englischen Version! Die ist bereits erhältlich - siehe ADOBE!



> und das prob tritt nur bei den von mir gecaptureten dv-movies auf. dabei hab ich extra so gecaptured, dass für die weiter bearbeitung in premiere gespeichert wurde



Mit was? Mit Premiere?


----------



## Kaethe (3. Oktober 2002)

Ok Oberinspektor Goela, die engl. Version ist erhältlich. Aber nicht in D sondern nur per shipping aus den USA. Ok,möglich ist ja alles.  

Aber diese Fehlermeldung die "leuchte" hat , kann so ziemlich alles mögliche sein! Daraus kann man wirklich nix genaueres schliessen. Das is so ziemlich die dümmste Fehlermeldung von Windoof. Die kann sogar bedeuten das ein oder mehrere RAM Riegel kaputt sind.


----------



## Tim C. (3. Oktober 2002)

Also gecaptured hab ich mit Scenalyzer weil das einfach ist und ne szenentrennung macht. Dabei kann man verschiedene Capture Outputs wählen und ich hab halt gewäht Type2 DV-avi file (Premiere etc.) sprich der Typ der für weiterbearbeitung in Premiere sinnvoll ist. So hab ichs verstanden. Nunja schade wenn mir keiner helfen könnten, dachte halt nur es wüsste jemand woran es liegen könnte oder es wäre ein bekanntes Problem. Weil Premiere ist so schön einfach hab kein nerv mit MGI Video Wave oder Ulead Video Studio oder MovieXone oder sonst nem Kram hier rumzumachen. 

Achja ich glaube nicht, dass mein RAM kaputt ist, weil das Problem tritt ja nur bei diesen gecaptureten Videos auf. Mit importierten Bildern oder anderen fertigen MPEG oder DivX Moviez auch alle sehr groß kann ich ohne probleme arbeiten.


----------



## MoMo (3. Oktober 2002)

Versuch' mal 'ne komplette Neuinstallation deines Systems, am besten *format C: *, dann Premiere 6.0 Trail drauf und noch mal Capturen/Improtieren.
Bei mir hatte ich das auch mal, dass ich manche selbstgecapturden Videos nicht improtieren konnte, weil Premiere sich manchmal aufhängte.


----------



## BubiBohnensack (3. Oktober 2002)

Probier mal nur zum Test, direkt aus Premiere heraus aufzunehmen:
Datei -> Aufnehmen -> Filmaufnahme.

Wie steht's dann?


----------



## Tim C. (3. Oktober 2002)

mmm ja daran hatte ich auch schon gedacht, nur leider war das nen geliehener DV-Camcorder. Mal gucken wann ich wieder einen in die Finger bekommen oder ne andere Lösung finde. Ich meld mich dann nochma.


----------

